# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Tekst omzetten naar een getal voor het maken van een formule

## wkoppert

Ik ben vandaag al een tijd aan het stoeien met de vraag hoe ik een tekst kan omzetten in een getal waarmee ik een formule kan maken.
Ik heb voor valideren drie keuzes: Eigen_opslag ; Directe_import ; Regionaal_centrum. Wanneer men een keuze maakt wil ik deze koppelen aan een getal.
Eigen_opslag	   voor  	4
Directe_import	   voor 	14
Regionaal_centrum  voor	8

Ik heb al geprobeerd namen te geven aan de getallen en ik kan hiermee een formule maken. Maar wanneer ik in een cel bijv Eigen_opslag tik of met valideren deze keuze aan klik dan kan ik hier geen formule mee maken.

Kan iemand mij hier mee helpen?

----------


## HSV

Maak een tabelletje van de gegevens en haal het op met de functie '=vert.zoeken'.

Anders upload je bestandje eens.

----------

